# Dutchess Rail trail phase 2 now open!



## Tommyr (Jun 7, 2008)

Runs from Morgan Lake in Poughkeepsie to Arnoff's on Overocker road. 2.5 mile paved trail, smooth as butter! Road it several times yesterday. They did a great job.


----------

